# Yellow fiji leather



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a frag? 
has anyone saw one in a shop?
its been a hard to find piece for me..


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Coral reef shop just posted a whole bunch came in this week.


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought one from him couple months ago, it was beautiful. A month ago, the poly did not come out, and nothing wrong with my tank. I live in Thornhill, I can give it to you. It is still alive but no poly extension. Someone said it may take a long time t see the poly again


----------



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

univalreef said:


> I bought one from him couple months ago, it was beautiful. A month ago, the poly did not come out, and nothing wrong with my tank. I live in Thornhill, I can give it to you. It is still alive but no poly extension. Someone said it may take a long time t see the poly again


For free? Indeed I'll take it!!!

My 125 long looks vacant

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

I've got one I can frag for you, if you're interested.


----------



## Creature (Oct 13, 2017)

dddbanh said:


> I've got one I can frag for you, if you're interested.


Appreciated, I ended up getting one in Brampton shop, it's been polyps up and open for over week  starting to yellow up nicely 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So......the really nice yellow leathers come from Fiji and Fiji just lifted the ban on coral exports. Hopefully we start to see some yellow Fiji leathers show up.
In the mean time, I would also love to get a piece if someone had a frag......


----------

